# S14 stronger diffs... Which is best?



## 89seth (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey! 
I've got a S14 which I am putting wayyy to much into at the moment and i have only just finished working on the engine...

I have the standard diff that is in the car but I hear they are very weak and break when you put too much power on them... 

I've got a skyline diff there I have heard would be a lot better... 

Has annyone done this mod before? Which diffs are best or better and are almost straight pull out and straight put in? 

Anny problems or issues people have had with their diffs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

